# Das alte Lied: welche Rahmengröße?



## Frischling05 (21. November 2005)

Seawas Leidl,
ich möchte demnächst in den erlauchten Kreis der Wildsaubesitzer eintreten, und das einzige, was mir noch Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist die richtige Rahmengröße für meine zukünftige Wildsau Hardride FR.
Ich bin 186cm groß, Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht und habe keine Lust diese zu messen, viel wichtiger ist folgendes: 
ich fahre zur Zeit ein Scott Nitrous in L, komme sehr gut damit zurecht und spiele deshalb nach einem Geometrievergleich zwischen Nitrous und Sau mit dem Gedanken, auch die Wildsau in L zu holen. Was meint ihr? Ginge auch M (wegen der besseren Agilität? 
Ich will halt damit freeriden und auch mal einen guten Berg hocheiern. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Pfiads eich...


----------



## Piefke (21. November 2005)

Größe L mit gekürztem Sitzrohr würde ich sagen.
Ich fahre bei 1,78 m Größe M mit gekürztem Sitzrohr und das passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmaucksch (21. November 2005)

moin,

ich bin 183cm und hab eine sau in L, bin recht zufrieden, vorallem wenn du auch den berg hochtreten willst.
Ich finde eine sau in L aber mit nur um 17kg (sowohl wegen bergauf als auch wegen agilität) wäre ideal.

@ Piefke: hab mir deine Sau unter deinen fotos angesehen, hast du das sitzrohr selber gekürzt?

gruß

Clemens


----------



## Frischling05 (22. November 2005)

Guten Morgen,

danke für die schnellen Antworten. Dann wird's wohl L werden. Was ich mit dem Sitzrohr mache, kann ich ja dann entscheiden.

@cmaucksch du wohnst auch in München? Wo führst du denn als deine Sau aus?


----------



## rsu (22. November 2005)

Hi,

hab ne M Sau mit ungekürztem Sitzrohr, was Dir aber wahrscheinlich zu klein ist. Wenn Du willst kannst aber mal probesitzen, langsam bin ich aber auch mal wieder an der Isar unterwegs zwecks ein paar Meter fahren.

Schau mal bei den lokalen Foren und "Trail Tour am So" da wirst fündig  

René


----------



## cmaucksch (22. November 2005)

moin,

@ Frischling: ich fahr mit meiner sau natürlich in den isar auen und touren im mangfallgebirge, so mosertouren, die auch runter ordentlich spass machen, zb Kampenwand.
Ansonsten ab und zu Bikepark (Hindlang) oder wenn mehr zeit ist Gardasee.
Wir können ja gerne mal eine tour zusammen machen. Bin allerdings eher schoenwetterbiker  , im Winter fahr ich eigentlich kaum rad, da geh ich lieber snowboarden oder snowboardtouren. 

gruß

Clemens


----------



## Frischling05 (22. November 2005)

Mahlzeit.

Ja da schau an, so viele Saufahrer in München!!! Ich wohn direkt an der Isar, nördliche Au, um genau zu sein. In der Eduard-Schmid-Str., beim deutschen Museum. Das mit dem Probesitzen wäre eine super nette Sache!!

Was das Schönwetterbiken angeht: im Sommer ist es mir natürlich auch viel lieber. Ich quäl mich im Winter eigentlich nur vor die Tür, wenn nichts von oben kommt, um die Form (ein bisschen wenigstens) zu halten.

Gruß


----------



## cmaucksch (22. November 2005)

Wenn du m und l vergleichen wills können wir uns ja zu dritt treffen, ich wohne auch direkt an der isar südlich der au in untergiesing, ist ja immer nett neue biker kennenzulernen, vielleicht mach ich ja noch mal eine tour durch die isarauen, bevor ich die sau zerlege und neu bestücke.

gruß

Clemens


----------



## Maui (22. November 2005)

cmaucksch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du m und l vergleichen wills können wir uns ja zu dritt treffen, ich wohne auch direkt an der isar südlich der au in untergiesing, ist ja immer nett neue biker kennenzulernen, vielleicht mach ich ja noch mal eine tour durch die isarauen, bevor ich die sau zerlege und neu bestücke.
> 
> gruß
> 
> Clemens




ich bin 190 und meine sau ist in L. wenn ich 5cm kleiner wär würd ichn M nehmen


----------



## Klappfallscheib (22. November 2005)

Servus,

ich bin 1,93 und fahre die Sau in L; ob L oder M kommt also sehr auf Deinen Einsatzzweck an. Probiers aus!

Ich wohn übrigens am Friedensengel ;-)

Gruß, Arnd


----------



## rsu (22. November 2005)

Hört sich doch gut an mit nem kleinen Ausritt an der Isar. Wird jetzt ja schön kalt und dann isses schön gefroren. Ich hasse Schlamm   Leider ist meine Sau seit vorgestern ned einsatzfähig (Innenlagergewinde hat sich bei der Demontage des Kurbellagers teilweise verabschiedet  ). Vor nächstem WE wird das wohl eher nix bei mir  Weiß natürlich ned ob das dann noch zeitlich ok is? Probesitzen geht hoffentlich So Abend wieder

Ach ja, bin 180cm und hab M (ungekürzt)

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (22. November 2005)

cmaucksch schrieb:
			
		

> @ Piefke: hab mir deine Sau unter deinen fotos angesehen, hast du das sitzrohr selber gekürzt?


Nein, hat Alutech gemacht. Hat auch nix extra gekostet!


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (22. November 2005)

ich find das lied "welche rahmengröße" bei kazaa net


----------



## downhillsau (23. November 2005)

Hallo miteinander!

Ein direkter Vergleich ist natürlich absolut genial  . Aber mal zu der Theorie von Maui:

Zitat: "ich bin 190 und meine sau ist in L. wenn ich 5cm kleiner wär würd ichn M nehmen"

@Maui: Hmmh?   Was soll ich denn dann für eine Größe nehmen? Ich bin 170 groß/klein. Das wär ja dann ne XXS. Cool,ich frag gleich mal den Jürgen,ob er sowas für mich bauen kann. Dann aber gleich mit 20" Laufrädern  . 

Grüße vom Arschi,der letztens die neue Sau mit einer anderen Wippenanklenkung(progressiver) getestet hat  .Wir sehen uns


----------



## Maui (23. November 2005)

Also bei mir spricht eher die praxis als die Theorie.
Meine Sau ist zu 95% nur im Bikpepark bewegt worden. und das L ist da für mich an der Obergrenze . Das M war mir ein bissi zu klein. Aber das ist ja auch ein wenig geschmack sache. Aber wenn ich noch 5cm schrumpf passt M supi.   

freu mich schon auf den STreitwagen.


----------



## Heiko_München (23. November 2005)

...och nööö!!!

Wildsauen-Rahmengrößen-Vergleichssitzen bzw. -Fahren! Da wäre ich auch nochmal dabei!

;-)

Ich bin zwar ja nur 1,78m klein aber mit meinen langen Beinen (Schritt: 92cm) und den langen Armen ist das so ne Sache.

Grundsätzlich habe ich mich ja schon bei rsu     auf sein Bike in M gesetzt. Passt eigentlich!
ABER!
Da ich mir nen Wildsau Enduro zum Touren/ Freeriden und eher nicht für den Bikepark zulegen will, tendiere ich doch eher zu L, da in M das Oberrohr ja extrem kurz ausfällt!!    Ich befürchte, das ich da zuuuu aufrecht und auf Touren zu unbequem weil eingeengt sitze!

Wegen der Ausfahrt im Schnee: wäre dabei... kommt nur auf meine Zeit drauf an....   
...
...zudem: wieso wohnt ihr alle in Richtung Süden???? grrr.... muss hier wohl mal weg aus O-Föhring!     


Grüße
Heiko


----------



## rsu (24. November 2005)

Heiko_München schrieb:
			
		

> ...och nööö!!!
> 
> Wildsauen-Rahmengrößen-Vergleichssitzen bzw. -Fahren! Da wäre ich auch nochmal dabei!
> 
> ...



Also so kurz ist M ja auch wieder ned. Hab meinen VRO Vorbau auch extrem hoch und kurz eingestellt, nicht daß Du nen falschen Eindruck gewinnst.

Tja, warum wohnen wir wohl alle im Süden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frischling05 (24. November 2005)

Moinsen,

also ich bin mir mittlerweile zu 90% sicher, dass es L werden wird. Zwar will ich sicherlich auch mal in den Bikepark, doch zum größten Teil werde ich wohl wie bisher den Berg hochgurken, bevor ich ihn wieder runterfahre..und wie mein Vorredner schon sagte: L ist zwar die Obergrenze, geht im Bikepark aber noch.   

Süden rulez


----------



## rsu (27. November 2005)

Meine Wildsau ist wieder einsatzfähig, der Albert (Alutech Händler in Landshut) hats wieder hinbekommen    

Nem Ausritt an der Isar steht also nix mehr im Weg von meiner Seite. Hauptsache es ist gefroren/trocken   Also einfach hier posten wenn Interesse.

René


----------



## DaSterch (27. November 2005)

Hi,

Ich bin 186cm und fahre die Hardride (2004er) in der Größe "L" und bin auch ganz zufrieden damit. Für bergauf und kurze Touren optimal da dürfte das Teil nicht kleiner sein, manchmal wenn ich ein Bikeparkwochenende (schnell bergab )einlege, da könnte es auch die Größe "M" sein, kommt aber bei mir nur sehr sehr selten vor.

Gruss


----------



## Milchmann13 (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo meint ihr mit 1,78 könnte man ein S fahren ??? EInsatzgebiet ist nur DH und Park ??? Hätte da nämlich ein super Angebot  . . .


----------



## Piefke (20. Dezember 2005)

Milchmann13 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo meint ihr mit 1,78 könnte man ein S fahren ??? EInsatzgebiet ist nur DH und Park ???


Für den Einsatz geht die S klar. 
Ich bin ebenfalls 1,78 groß und habe die M mit gekürztem Sitzrohr genommen, weil ich auch noch FR-Touren fahren will.


----------



## Milchmann13 (20. Dezember 2005)

HAb heute mal Probe gesessen. Ich hab im sitzen genug Beinfreiheit bis zum Lenker und da ist nur ein 40mm Vorbau drauf von daher würde das passen. Habe eh vor an die Triple eight den intigrierten Vorbau dran zu machen . . .


----------



## Blackholez (21. Dezember 2005)

Hey mal nen Vorschlag. Ich find die Geschichte mit der Größe hängt echt von tausend Sachen ab. Wirklich entscheiden kann mans nur wenn man mal draufgesessen ist. 
Soll ma nicht einfach n Toppic aufmachen und alle derzeitigen Schweinebesitzer die auch mal jemand draufsitzen lassen können reinschreiben wie groß und was für n Schwein sie haben und vor allem wo die Sau steht. 

Vorschlag zur Diskussion. 

cu Blackholez


----------



## Piefke (22. Dezember 2005)

@ Blackholez: Gute Idee, was sollte da alles rein  

Mein Vorschlag:
Bike
Modell:
Größe:
Vorbaulänge:
Gabel:
Besonderheiten: wie gekürztes Sitzrohr, 24" HR...

Biker
Größe:
Gewicht:
Fahrgewohnheiten:
Wohnort:

Was vergessen


----------



## Rote-Locke (22. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

finde die Idee sehr gut, für die Teamsektion auf der Webseite ist so eine Aufstellung schon in Arbeit. Da wird man dann genau die Parts und Besonderheiten jedes einzelnen Bikes und jedes Fahrers begutachten können. So hat man dann immer einen guten Vergleich.


----------



## DaSterch (23. Dezember 2005)

Sers,

Das mit der Liste ist eine sehr gute Idee , ich habe mittlerweile schon zwei mal mein bike für Probefahrten zu Verfügung gestellt Zwecks Rahmengröße.


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmx1983 (11. Januar 2006)

ich hab jetzt ein paar einträge gelesen wegen der körpergrösse.
euch geht ´s da noch gut mit 1,86-1.92.
aber was soll ich machen mit 2,01 metern.
fahre ein nitrous in l und stosse mit den knien fast am lenker an.
jetzt habe ich im workshop eine sau gesehen und mich gefragt ob bei der rahmengröse ein druckfehler vorliegt oder geht die wirklich bis xxxl.und wie sieht es mit der stabilität bei so grossen rädern aus .danke im voraus über infos.(wer schreibfehler findet darf sie behalten).


----------



## cedartec (11. Januar 2006)

@nitrousrider

Hi, ich bin 198cm und 0.12t und fahre seit 3 Jahren eine Wildsau Hardride XXL mit steigender und andauernder Begeisterung. Iss nix mit Knien anhauen, fährt sich geil, aber nicht für ganz enge 180° Kurven, ist halt lang, aber der Hinweis ist wahrscheinlich eh überflüssig. Ich kann sie nur empfehlen.

cheers, cedartec


----------



## TinglTanglTom (11. Januar 2006)

hi nitrousrider83!
wegen der stabilität muss du dir auch bei der großen sau keine sorgen machen, auch wenn die rohrdurchmesser von der normalen m sau übernommen werden ist die stabilität immernoch imens.
meine specs
185cm 70 kg
sau in M - 50er vorbau 0° kein anschlagen, super fahrgefühl siehe www.fk-riders.de ;-)

greetz
tom


----------



## Maui (12. Januar 2006)

ich will bald den KEILER. da gibt es wohl aber nur probefahren oder sich auf die maße verlassen.


----------



## FrohesNeues (12. Januar 2006)

was ist denn der keiler?


----------



## cedartec (12. Januar 2006)

@FrohesNeues

guckst Du anderen Thread in diesem Forum:



			
				Rote-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> so es ist soweit, wir haben uns auch nach Prüfung evtl. Markenschutzkonflikte auf den Namen *"Keiler" *geeinigt. Das Shirt erhält damit ELFRIEDE, bitte einmal bei mir melden mit der Adresse.
> 
> beste Grüße aus dem Norden!



dann fragst Du nochmal,

cheers, cedartec


----------

